# help with making my own wax from colonite



## jamesmacc2008 (May 22, 2012)

hey guys, been using colonite 845 with great results, lovely beading and lasts for ages. just doenst have the smell or the colour of waxes like dodo etc, could I mix 25%or so in with the colonite or will I just ruin its good properties.
I have seen a few people mixing 3 or 4 different ones but wanted your opinion


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

You'll ruin it, just buy a different wax if you want something different.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

jamesmacc2008 said:


> hey guys, been using colonite 845 with great results, lovely beading and lasts for ages. just doenst have the smell or the colour of waxes like dodo etc, could I mix 25%or so in with the colonite or will I just ruin its good properties.
> I have seen a few people mixing 3 or 4 different ones but wanted your opinion


Place a stick of Wrigleys Juicy fruit across your nostrils as you apply it :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Place a stick of Wrigleys Juicy fruit across your nostrils as you apply it :thumb:


:lol::thumb: great idea mate and some smell that is


----------

